# Glazing over Insl-X Cabinet Coat



## Daroo (Dec 23, 2014)

In an effort to meet a client's budget I am curious if anyone has ever created a glaze (that is also enamel based) to go over Cabinet Coat . Cabinet does not need to be top coated and I am trying to not add extra steps. So, I need the glaze to be as strong as the Cabinet Coat base.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

I would think Ben Moore oil glaze would work ?


----------



## Huntercoatings (Aug 16, 2013)

I normally use oil based glazes. Like old masters or mccloskey's and poly over them. You could make your own glaze from another cabinet coat paint in your glaze color and just thin it out 50/50 with floetrol and some water to make it a buit mor translucent.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have been told that there is no need to clear coat over BM oil glaze. Just mix with oil paint of your color. I used to always clear coat, but probably will do this more often depending on the application.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Daroo said:


> In an effort to meet a client's budget I am curious if anyone has ever created a glaze (that is also enamel based) to go over Cabinet Coat . Cabinet does not need to be top coated and I am trying to not add extra steps. So, I need the glaze to be as strong as the Cabinet Coat base.


 If the areas you are Glazing are going to be handled, cleaned or scrubbed.... I would Clearcoat them or it will probably not hold up.... If they are Kitchen Cabinet Doors it could be a Problem.... When you make a glaze it will usually break down the paint and make it Weaker / Less Durable While allowing more time to Manipulate the Glaze ..

Michael Tust


----------

